# Dewormer?



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

Tape worm and round worms.

Brand name of treatment and active ingredient?


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

Just a little update; I ended up using Panacur-C. It's an odorless and tasteless powder so mixed it with some soft ice cream and the boys ate it right down. The results look good. Or bad, depending on what you look for.


----------



## Canuck (Nov 10, 2004)

Dick,
I used to have a male wirehair years ago when I lived in the arctic. He liked fish and on a few occasions was treated for tapeworm. Can't remember the med but do remember the results. Ever seen a wirehair take a dump then run off trailing 6 or 10 feet of tapeworm out his butt. Quite the sight.
Canuck


----------

